# 15th Anniversary Logo Contest - FINAL VOTE



## jeff (Oct 29, 2018)

Here is the poll for the 15th Anniversary Logo.

If you plan to buy one of our 15th Anniversary items (mug, t-shirt, etc.), please vote for one of the following logos.

*A.)* 
 *B* 


PS: The Logo Contest was announced HERE


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 30, 2018)

Logo A.  Only because the IAP logo is a little more prominent.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Oct 30, 2018)

Logo A


----------



## brownsfn2 (Oct 30, 2018)

It was a difficult choice.  I thought both were good.


----------



## LR9788 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice design work


----------



## TonyL (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you for the designs.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 30, 2018)

Decisions, Decisions, Decisions,  Can we have one of each.  Both are great.


----------



## jeff (Oct 30, 2018)

A bump to keep this at the top of the new posts list :biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 30, 2018)

I voted for A.  Bump again.


----------



## CREID (Oct 30, 2018)

So I may be a little dense here, but what is the point of not showing the results of the poll if everyone is going to tell their vote to try to influence the vote?:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2018)

CREID said:


> So I may be a little dense here, but what is the point of not showing the results of the poll if everyone is going to tell their vote to try to influence the vote?:biggrin:




Curt we are going to have to stop thinking alike. You are starting to scare me.

What people do or do not know that there are people here that do sway thinking. May not be intentional but it is there.


----------



## CREID (Oct 30, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > So I may be a little dense here, but what is the point of not showing the results of the poll if everyone is going to tell their vote to try to influence the vote?:biggrin:
> ...


That's it I QUIT!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Brian G (Oct 30, 2018)

I voted for the one in black and white.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2018)

Brian G said:


> I voted for the one in black and white.


 Well I voted for the one in white and black. SO THERE


----------



## jeff (Oct 30, 2018)

CREID said:


> So I may be a little dense here, but what is the point of not showing the results of the poll if everyone is going to tell their vote to try to influence the vote?:biggrin:



The reason I hide the vote tally until the poll closes is in an (apparently ineffective) attempt to avoid groupthink and polarization. In years past, the followup posts have not generally revealed the choice. I'm not sure why this year is different.


----------



## CREID (Oct 31, 2018)

jeff said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > So I may be a little dense here, but what is the point of not showing the results of the poll if everyone is going to tell their vote to try to influence the vote?:biggrin:
> ...


Well, it's an election year and maybe attempting to sway votes is just in the air.:biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 31, 2018)

My vote is in. I voted for C


----------



## greenacres2 (Oct 31, 2018)

I would like to take this opportunity to say, unequivocally, that I never said that I said that I voted for A.  That is not to say that I said that I said that I endorsed B, which is not to be construed as favoritism to the Liberal Candidate C, which has newly surfaced.  My opponent would have you believe that he voted for B, though in reality he had 68 opportunities to vote for a universal logo without a pre-existing exclusion while he was living in a condo in Washington instead of in the district.  

My name is earl, and I approve this message.  And its lack of credible and intelligible content.

(for our friends not in the USA, November 6 is our election day.  The television ads from candidates tend to be venomous, and often filled with stretched truths to accuse their opponent of lying.  I appreciate our system, but it would be refreshing to hear some polite campaigning!!)

earl


----------



## Hutch9022 (Oct 31, 2018)

That is awesome earl. I laughed so hard I cried. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## CREID (Nov 1, 2018)

Only 103 votes. This needs to be back on top.


----------



## CREID (Nov 2, 2018)

Were quite a ways from 200. LET'S got VOTING!


----------



## Chris P (Nov 2, 2018)

I like both.


----------



## Curly (Nov 2, 2018)

CREID said:


> Were quite a ways from 200. LET'S got VOTING!



I was the 4th or 5th to vote. Get off my back! :biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Nov 2, 2018)

Curly said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Were quite a ways from 200. LET'S got VOTING!
> ...


Call Your friends!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Nov 2, 2018)

CREID said:


> Call Your friends!!!!!:biggrin:



 Now you're being cruel.:frown: I don't have any friends. :crying:


----------



## CREID (Nov 2, 2018)

Curly said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Call Your friends!!!!!:biggrin:
> ...


You can always badger other peoples friends.:devil:


----------



## Hutch9022 (Nov 2, 2018)

I like A


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (Nov 2, 2018)

CREID said:


> You can always badger other peoples friends.:devil:



Can't badger yours because you don't have any either. :befuddled:  So There! :bananen_smilies104:


----------



## CREID (Nov 2, 2018)

Curly said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > You can always badger other peoples friends.:devil:
> ...


Yea, but the friends I don't have are worse than the friends you don't have.:biggrin:


----------



## RonSchmitt (Nov 3, 2018)

Both are nice, but I vote for "A".


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Nov 4, 2018)

If I still can vote I would like “B”.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bipolar Pens (Nov 4, 2018)

Going with B. A looks more like 1.5 rather than 15. IMHO.


----------



## CREID (Nov 5, 2018)

time is getting close
 Vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bananen_smilies039::bananen_smilies008::RockOn::bananen_smilies068:


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2018)

CREID said:


> time is getting close
> Vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :bananen_smilies039::bananen_smilies008::RockOn::bananen_smilies068:




Curt your boys look like they had too much coffee. Hate to see what they will look like tomorrow at the election polls.:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2018)

Logo A is the winner. Congrats to the designer of both logos, [profile]Terredax[/profile]


----------



## TonyL (Nov 5, 2018)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## CREID (Nov 5, 2018)

Congrats to the winner, uh and the loser.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 6, 2018)

So now how do I order my XL tee shirt and mug?  I sure don't want to miss the ordering process.  Both designs were very nice.


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2018)

wolf creek knives said:


> So now how do I order my XL tee shirt and mug?  I sure don't want to miss the ordering process.  Both designs were very nice.



We usually begin the ordering process in January. If I decide to endure the nightmare of numbered mugs, we'll start a 2-week reservation window in December.


----------



## hcpens (Nov 7, 2018)

I vote A


----------



## Dehn0045 (Nov 7, 2018)

I Voted (for the one designed by Terredax)


----------

